# Traktor DJ Mit Headset nur das andere Deck hören?



## sherpadd (4. August 2004)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne Frage: Ist es möglich mit Traktor DJ nur mit Kopfhöhrern das  
                                         andere Deck zu höhren? Also das auf den Boxen richtig
                                         kommt ich aber schon mit headset das andere Lied höhren
                                         kann. So wäre ein besseres Mixen möglich?!

Wäre nett wenn einer was dazu sagen könnte

 Bis denne 

 Mit freundlichen grüßen 

                     sherpadd


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

*guckst du hier*

Dort wurde das Thema mit Traktor & Monitor Boxen Behandelt, dennoch sind dort angehängt anleitungem die dir was nützen sollten.


----------



## sherpadd (5. August 2004)

Ja vielen Dank,

nur leider lässt sich das Problem damit nicht beheben 

Meine erste Frage: Ist dieses Cue Start dafür da um nur auf Headphones zu  
                                   höhrenOder wie funktioniert das.

Und mit den Channels hab ich auch schon ausprobiert ich habe meine Headphones im REAR-Channel und die Boxen in den anderen 2.

Ist das richtig oder liegt da schon der Fehler bei mir ?

Hoffe auf Antwort Vielen Dank

mfG sherpadd


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

Wie was hilft dir da nicht weiter ?
Da Sind angehängt ANLEITUNGEN ( manuals ).
Hat deine Soundkarte 5.1 Unterstüzung wenn ja ist dies in der System Steuerung Aktiviert ?


----------



## sherpadd (5. August 2004)

ja hat sie und ist aktiviert.

aber woher soll der traktor wissen das er jetzt auf allem spielen soll und jetzt nur auf headphone?
müssten ja 2 verschiedene Button sein oder?
hast du traktor?  mfG sherpadd


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

Ich hatte Traktor
Habs dann aber Bei ebay wieder Verscheuert weils mir nicht gefallen hat.
Hardware ist doch das einzig Wahre.


----------



## sherpadd (5. August 2004)

was für Programme benutzt du so?

Was sagst du zu BMP musicstudio?

Oder benutzt du nur Turntables usw. ?

Hast du ICQ?

Freue mich über eine Antwort

mfG sherpadd


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

BPM Studio kenne ich nicht
sonst nutze ich keine Software zum Musik mixen
Nur Hardware

ICQ Habe ich nicht
Läuft  bei mir nicht

Kontaktieren kann man mich aber bei djtuts bin ich auch sehr oft unterwegs
Halte ich bisher für eine echt starke community wo an alles gedacht wurde.

Die meisten foren haben ja nur bruchteile zu bieten.


Ich hatte mal aim als ich noch mit AOL online gegangen bin
ist aber auch schon 2 jahre her.


----------



## sherpadd (5. August 2004)

was heißt Hardware?

Turntables 

Kannste mir da was genaueres nennen pls ?

Danke Dir 

 sherpadd


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (5. August 2004)

mit hardware meinte ich Turntables
2 Plattenspieler ein Mixer und Kopfhörer
Dazu halt die Platten 


In wie fern  soll ich dir was genaueres nennen ?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (6. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Resident_DeeJay _
> *Ich hatte Traktor
> Habs dann aber Bei ebay wieder Verscheuert weils mir nicht gefallen hat.
> Hardware ist doch das einzig Wahre. *



WOORDDD

*meine1200erKnutsch*

Ups , ich hab grade gegen die Nettique verstossen.. entschuldigung


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (6. August 2004)

Böser Junge 
Im selben moment wo man den Text verfasst noch dazu schreiben das man da genen verstoßen hat, und dieses dann noch eintragen  

Dreist


----------

